
What does your digital life cost? - Velox
https://myers.io/2016/11/13/what-does-your-digital-life-cost/
======
Velox
I'm really curious to know how this compares to the rest of HN. I'd expect
this to be somewhere in the middle, varying depending on country. However, am
I going way overboard on what I'm willing to pay for, or are there services I
should be using, which I'm not?

